# senco auto feed screw gun questions



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

looking at buying a senco ds 200 auto feed screw gun and want to know if it is a good gun to get. it goes at 3300 rpm, it that good or is there a better model??? also i am new to the auto feed guns so does any strip screws work in this or is that a problem? do they jam lots?  i just read on here that Checkers has one and loves it but i dont no much more about them. <br>thanks<br>


----------

